# Movie Sound Samples?



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I want to get some audio samples out of a movie I have on DVD.

Does anyone know a good way to get clean samples from a dvd?


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Are you running Windows Vista, I can put a DVD in and use the "Sound Recorder" (All Programs-Accessories-Sound Recorder) to record the audio from the DVD.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

No, I have XP. I'll give that a try though.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Update: 
I was able to capture the audio with audacity.


----------

